# Connexion à live box via airplay



## tef45 (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Actuellement chez Free avec la Revolution, j'envisage de changer pour une offre livebox zen car j'ai des coupures intempestives de wifi et l'impossibilité de bénéficier de la fibre notamment.
Mais une chose que j'adore avec la Revolution et la possibilité de se connecter via Airplay afin de diffuser films, photos et des séries que je regarde en streaming. Or il semble que cela ne soit pas possible avec une livebox. Aussi pouvez-vous me le confirmer et le cas échéant m'aider en me proposant une solution surtout pour le côté streaming.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je te le confirme: point d'Airplay dans la Livebox quelqu'elle soit.
Pour pallier à ça, une Apple TV (2, 3 ou 4) fera l'affaire.


----------



## tef45 (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Merci de ta réponse, je vais me pencher sur le sujet de l'Apple TV et pourquoi pas envisager aussi un NAS car je commence à en avoir besoin. Sur ce point, je vais regarder ce qui correspondrait le mieux à mes besoins.
Merci encore


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2016)

honnetement , je me suis censuré car c'est ce que je voulais ajouter !!  

Perso, je ne pourrais plus  m'en passer !


----------



## tef45 (22 Juillet 2016)

De ce fait faut que je me trouve un nas pas trop chère vu mes équipements : 2 iphone 2 iPad 1 MacBook Air et 1 ordi portable. Si tu as des infos je suis preneur et la je chercherai plutôt un prix plus qu'un truc ultra performant


----------

